# First walk in public



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Just need to brag a little about Lola's walk today.  

We've been taking daily walks, but usually on trail with no real noises or people. Today, I decided to take Lola for a walk in town on the sidewalks. She did AMAZING! 

She was curious about the car noises, and all the other new stuff. We passed several people and dogs, and she did wonderful. As I saw people approaching I went to the side and had Lola sit and stay while they passed. There were a couple times I had to remind her to stay, but she's only 10 weeks old so she did better than I expected.

Anytime we crossed the street I had her sit before we crossed, towards the end of our walk she seemed to get it. 

We are still working on not circling me while on walks, but I didn't want to have it just all work so I let her just explore. I did give her a treat and a YES, anytime she was walking at my side and looked at me. We even stopped a couple times to work on sit, down, shake and of course come. 

And because every post needs pictures here's a recent one of her. She's 10 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whoo Hooo!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's wonderful! Great job


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Man she is so **** cute! Great job on the walk! 

Oliver Kahn 8/3/13


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness, what a cutie! It sounds like the walk went really well, nicely done!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

She is so adorable! Grats on the first walk!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks! 

My older dog was a nightmare to train. Lola is so easy and I'm always shocked on how quickly she learns. Though I shouldn't be so surprised since she comes from an awesome breeder and bloodlines


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow she is so cute! She is going to be a great dog!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Great job 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------

